# change the pcie voltage



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

i want ot overclock my HIS RADEON HD 6850 and i have tried all the tools including ccc afterburner the sapphire and msi tweakers and i cannot change the voltage with any causing failure when overclocking i was wondering if there was a way i could change the voltage going into the pcie slot so i could over clock it thanks in advance


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

First of all, the option to raise/lower the PCI-e voltage, if available, will be from within system BIOS. I fail to understand, however, why you feel it is necessary at all.


----------



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

because my card fails at higher clocks and i bsod i am pushing my machine to its limits the best i can and i want to see how well it ocs


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

If it fails at higher clocks then it likely already reached it's limits. Increasing the voltage may help but it may also result in a fried GPU.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Increasing the voltage will return very minimum gains at best. IF you have no options in the bios and programs like MSI afterburner won't let you do it that means the cards does not support voltage tweaks.


----------



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

thank you


----------

